# Tractor Use for Plowing



## Makato (Feb 19, 2005)

Just arrived at my home in Twin Mtn. NH after a long 4 year wait. I have 400yds of ledgepack drive about 10ft wide with drainage on both sides. Been struggling with this decision for the last year as I prepared for the move from Texas. I have so much other opportunity for usage, I'm going to purchase a tractor instead of using a truck to plow.
Here's the question, has does anyone have any experience using a back blade. I have talked to several guys who utilize this and am told it does a good job, obviously not as fast as a truck plow.
I'm looking at a Kioti CK30 with a 7' Tufline blade. Lots of adjustment so I can easily get outside the tires with a good angle. This set up also gives me the FEL for stacking etc. because we get allot of snow and with the ditches, I don't have a lot of space to stack.
Any feedback and experience using the blade would be much appreciated. For you tractor guys, I'm sure you know I want to use the blade for keeping the crown up during the year.

Thanks...Makato


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Congrats on the Kioti. I just bought a Mahindra 4110 w/FEL that was delivered Tuesday. No experience with the backblade and I had considered using it to plow. The first obstacle that I can see is it's COLD. Besides slow. I'll use it for stacking and emergency backup, but I intend to trailer it if I have to travel over a mile or so. Also, check your State laws about putting a tractor on the road.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

If you have a bucket,weld a couple of hitch points in it and find and old manual angle plow. I had a Ford Model 1920 4wd with this set up,worked fine.

Back drag plow will not be a good chice,IMO, for a 400 yard drive. Hell,my neck hurts just thinking about it. 
These are just my opinions...


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

The tractor does a good job, I plowed for my parents when i was younger and kept their drive clean with a Masey Ferguson TO35, with a 6ft back blade. We always had the blade so you were pushin backwards because you could drive out easier if stuck then trying to back out. Just don't ride the clutch, work the wheel brakes going up to a pile or while pushin it. Also i suggest chains for the rear tires as it will be a huge improvement. The tractor can't push as large as a pile as my truck can but it can pack the pile alot harder and jsut as high while barely movin. Wrap alot of layers on when it is cold because it just gets colder sittin on the tractor


----------

